

How We Use DevOps at Adzerk - kacy
http://team.adzerk.com/post/11654083284/devops-at-adzerk

======
krobertson
I'd be curious to hear more on your Continuous Delivery/Deployment process. We
do that as well and sometimes parts of it feel like there is room for
improvement. A lot of it comes with coordinating roll outs that include system
as well as software changes, as well as having changes go to a test/staging
environment and not others.

Particularly, we use chef with the Opscode Platform and a git workflow for our
chef repo, but that doesn't mesh as well with with chef's versioning of
cookbooks. There can be a disconnect between chef cookbook versions in
development and the branch they're living in within git, and making additional
changes that we do want to go to production while other development is
happening on stuff we don't. We don't do long running processes like this,
usually a day or two to maybe a week, but the shortness also adds to confusion
as branches change or what not.

~~~
JamesJeffers
We're dealing with the same problems you mention in your comment. The "split
state" between our Chef git repo and Chef's hosted environment causes problems
from time to time. We also are not completely satisfied with how we deploy our
applications versus how the Chef recipes update and maintain system software.

We haven't had many problems with the Chef cookbooks as you have, but right
now our needs are shallow with them.

I think the most important thing we can do is to constantly work to improve
and hold nothing sacred. If something isn't working anymore we should be ready
to change to a better tool or way of working.

If there's anything specific you'd like to know about our CD, I'd be more than
happy to explain further.

